# Camping on beach in Matagorda



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Heading to Matagorda to fish and camp on beach in a tent this weekend. Any advice is appreciated as I've never been down there before. Thanks in advance


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

don't forget to bring beer.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Baby powder, fish bites, and beer.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Set your tent waaaay above the high tide mark.....bring a shovel to dig a fire pit an maybe some starter firewood, from there you should have plenty of driftwood to burn.

Carry on


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

TwoKewl'er said:


> Set your tent waaaay above the high tide mark.....bring a shovel to dig a fire pit an maybe some starter firewood, from there you should have plenty of driftwood to burn.
> 
> Thanks, I'll be looking for a safe place to set up tent. I don't want to wake up wet or get ran over by some drunk driving down the beach. Are there lot of mosquitoes this time of year?


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

CAPSIZED said:


> TwoKewl'er said:
> 
> 
> > Set your tent waaaay above the high tide mark.....bring a shovel to dig a fire pit an maybe some starter firewood, from there you should have plenty of driftwood to burn.
> ...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

So one thing about setting the tent way up at Matagorda. I typically go to PINS, but both times I camped at Matagorda there were tons of black widow spiders up in the grass areas. The guys drove down the beach collecting firewood and next day ended up finding like 6 or 7 widows in the truck bed.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Mosquito's aren't to bad close to the water, but they will get bad by the dunes and salt grass. Keep a eye out for snattlerakes, it hasn't got cold enough to put them in the ground yet, seen one yesterday. There are black widows and scorpions under the driftwood, so watch out for them to.
Bait's hard to find right now, so bring some if you can. We've been doing good with cut mullet and crab fished in the second gut for reds and drum. Lot's of big whiting and croaker on dead shrimp also.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

We decided to go to Sargeant instead, I'm glad we did. It was a blast. Got to the perfect camp site around 2pm sunday. Steady east wind blowing but it didn't keep the reds from biting. Caught a few until dark on the incoming tide. Then woke up at sunrise to see tons of birds crashing shad. Caught a few more reds before we had to head back. It was a perfect trip.


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

Great looking day!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

great memories made there!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Nothing can beat the smile thats on that boys face. My boy is almost old enough to do that with.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome! 

Dig the hammock setup.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's really great!


----------

